# Northeast Tue-Wed 10/29



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

(This picture is linked and is subject to change)

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

what???this is early in the season. i haven't even started with the cleanups yet.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sir spaniourd;615763 said:


> what???this is early in the season. i haven't even started with the cleanups yet.


It would appear that way!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

But still no snow for Timmie!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;616241 said:


> But still no snow for Timmie!


Tuesday night Grandpa...i feel it!:waving:


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm in Utica, NY, and they are still only calling for rain today, (Mon.), and lake effect on Tues. for high elevation areas, If we get 6" here I'll be shocked, and I happen to live on top of one of the highest "peaks" in the area... -Will let you know what happens as the week progresses. -Either way I'm ready!


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am in erie and the same thing only rain along the lake maybe a little mix but mts and inlands my see 3-6 they said from today till wed, that is fine with me I dont want the white stuff for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cant wait to see how this pans out. you guys better get some pics if it does!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;616383 said:


> cant wait to see how this pans out. you guys better get some pics if it does!


Things are getting interesting by the minute, would not be surprise if you see some flakes Dave!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;616448 said:


> Things are getting interesting by the minute, would not be surprise if you see some flakes Dave!


i see flakes everyday, but not the kind that fall from the sky. Our local channel said maybe some flakes mixed in with the rain on tuesday night. looks like youll have a better chance of seeing flakes Tim


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;616481 said:


> i see flakes everyday, but not the kind that fall from the sky. Our local channel said maybe some flakes mixed in with the rain on tuesday night. looks like youll have a better chance of seeing flakes Tim


Your right buddy, low track right over you not good for snow. I'm in a better spot, we shall see what happens. I will have the camera ready!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;616488 said:


> Your right buddy, low track right over you not good for snow. I'm in a better spot, we shall see what happens. I will have the camera ready!:waving:


make sure you get some pics of the other "flakes" too....you know, the blonde ones at the bar


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;616489 said:


> make sure you get some pics of the other "flakes" too....you know, the blonde ones at the bar


Friday night Halloween at the bar, cant wait to see what the girls are wearing!:redbounce


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*1ST PIC IS OF TODAY (CALM BEFORE THE STORM ?)  2ND IS FROM SATURDAY HOPEFULLY SOON IT WILL BE PICS OF SOME WHITE STUFF*


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

I really like this mappayup We will see Wow this is early. My truck is still at the shop


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I really like this mappayup We will see Wow this is early. My truck is still at the shop oops I thought I hit post it twice.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

They're saying 3-5" here in Cobleskill, NY- supposed to be just a few snow showers at home in NNJ- not ready for plowing yet lol but I'll take the snow up here at school! If we get something I'll post some pics. Fingers crossed- can't wait to see the white stuff!ussmileyflag


----------

